# thunderbird und enigmail

## pieter_parker

was muss ich tun damit ich enigmail und thunderbird beide installiert haben kann

thunderbird will sich nicht installieren wenn enigmail drauf ist

hab enigmail runtergeschmissen, und nun klappt es mit thunderbird 7

aber es kommen beim oeffnen einer jeden mail fehler...

brauche ich enigmail ueberhaupt?!

----------

## Josef.95

Ab >=thunderbird-5 ist enigmail schon im thunderbird mit enthalten, daher gibt es einen Block mit dem alten externen x11-plugins/enigmail Paket sofern es noch installiert ist.

Wenn du enigmail gar nicht benötigst könntest du thunderbird auch mit -crypt USE-Flag bauen.

Wenn du enigmail doch nutzen möchtest richte dir am besten GPG_AGENT richtig ein.

----------

## pieter_parker

ne ich denke dann brauche ich enigmail im donnervogel garnichtmehr

wie geht das nochmal das ich "nur" thunderbird mit -crypt baue?

----------

## Josef.95

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wie geht das nochmal das ich "nur" thunderbird mit -crypt baue?

 

Siehe zb im Gentoo Handbuch --> http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2#doc_chap2

Und auch im "man portage"

/ package.use

mit der "n" Taste kannst du dann durch die Ergebnisse  springen.

----------

